# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Obama'yı hafife almayın: Savaş daha yeni başladı

## bozok

*Sonsuz savaş sürüyor*




*Obama’yı hafife almayın: Savaş daha yeni başladı!*


ABD’nin sonsuz savaşı sürüyor: Obama döneminde şu anda Amerikan stratejisinin stok sayımı yapılıyor, savaş yakında!

Başlıca gözlemciler, Barack Obama’nın seçilmesinden bu yana, Beyaz Saray ve Pentagon’da yaşanan hengame hakkında yorumlar yapıyorlar. Görünüşe bakılırsa yeni Başkan, Bush yönetiminin sorumsuz ve pervasızca yaptığı hamlelerin yol açtığı zararları telafi etmeye ve Amerika’yı bir dizi yeni politikalar etrafında yeniden toparlamaya çalışıyor. üetin bir iş olacak. üte yandan, dahili denilebilecek ekonomik kriz, askeri gücün aşırı gerilmesi gibi kendi bünyesindeki dahili sorunlar ve yükselen güçler gibi harici sorunlar yüzünden Amerika’nın uzun vadeli çöküşünün kaçınılmaz olduğu da konuşuluyor tüm bunlar, Amerikan seçkinlerinin kargaşaya düştüğü izlenimi uyandırıyor. Durum bu mu?


*Kaçınılmaz bir çöküş mü?*

Eğilimler inkar edilemeyecek kadar aşikar elbet. Genişletilmiş Ortadoğu’nun Bush ve Cheney döneminde *“yeniden yapılandırılması”* artık söz konusu değil. Irak ve Afganistan’da yaşanan aksilikler inkar edilemez. Filistin, Somali gibi diğer krizler de Amerikan politikalarının savumasızlığını ispatladı.

Aynı zamanda, Amerikan ekonomisinin çöküşü temel zayıflıklarını ifşa etti; Avrupalı ve Asyalı rakipleri ise daha olumlu bir seyir izliyor. Ancak bu projeksiyonlardan kaynaklanan farklı problemler mevcut. İlk sorun, *“bu geçici hallerin”* telif edilmesidir şüphesiz. Amerika, bugün ve yakın gelecekte, tek ve emsalsiz süpergüç olarak kalacak, ona kaydadeğer üstünlükler sağlayan kapasitesini koruyacaktır. 20 veya 25 yıllık bir sürecin tarih nezdindeki hükmü nedir diye sorulabilir tabii.

Daha sorunlu olanı, Amerikan hegemonyası sanki yok oluşa doğru kaçınılmaz olarak yönelmiş de üin veya alternatif diğer güçler onun yerini alacakmış gibi mevcut eğilimin basite indirgenerek yorumlanmasıdır. Kanaatime göre analitik ve siyasi anlamda vakitsiz ve biraz tehlikeli bir yaklaşımdır bu. 


*Tarihten dersler*

Yakın geçmişte tecrübe dilen tarihi evrim bizi daha bir ihtiyatlı kılmalıdır. Amerika 1970′lerde Vietnam’da, daha sonra da İran, Nikaragua ve Angola’da hırpalanmıştı. Avrupa’nın, Japonya’nın ve sonraki Doğu Asyalı rakiplerinin ağırlığıyla dünya üzerindeki ekonomik kontrolü çöküşe geçmişti. O vakitlerde Amerikan imparatorluğunun yaklaşan çöküşü hakkında pek çok teori ortaya atılmıştı. 

Ancak 1980′lerde ve 1990′larda ne oldu? Amerika evvela Vietnam’ın yarattığı sarsıntıları atlattı ve jeopolitik önceliklerini zamanın en büyük düşmanını, Sovyetleri mağlub etmek üzere (Afgan savaşı üzerinden) yeniden örgütledi. Güney yarımküreye yönelik olarak, Washington, karşı saldırısını monetarizmin yeni araçlarıyla, yapısal uyum politikalarıyla tekrar yapılandırdı ve büyük finans akışını Amerika’ya doğru yeniden yönlendirerek yirmi yıl süren refah dönemine geçti.

Balon belirli bir yerde patlayacaktı elbet (belki de geldiğimiz nokta o’dur) ancak gene de hegemonya kaybını 1990′larda Yeni Amerikan Yüzyılı projesiyle küstah bir duruş sergileyecek dereceye kadar telafi etti. Mevcut krizin sebeblerinden biri de herhalde budur (Washington’daki aşırı güven). Konu hakkında basit bir görüşüm var. Amerikan imparatorluğu 30 yıl önce zor bir testten geçerken krizden çıkışını kendisini dünyanın zirvesinde tutacak şekilde yönetti, farklı ama güçlü bir şekilde. Sonuç: Amerikan imparatorluğunun mevcut karışıklıktan kendisini bir kez daha çekip çıkarma kapasitesini küçümserken çok dikkatli olmalıyız. 


*Stratejik hedefler*

Bush’un dürüst bir şekilde ifadelendirdiği *”sonsuz savaşta”*, şu an ortaya serilen bu kapasitenin pek çok göstergelerinin olduğuna inanıyorum. Bu *“sonsuz savaş”*, neoconların eklediği hastalıklı ideolojik yönü bir yana, imparatorluğu elde tutmak için gereklidir aslında. Başta petrol olmak üzere kaynaklar adına yapılan çekişme pek çok şeyi açıklar ama herşeyi değil. Basitçe söylemek gerekirse, kudretini her an her yere intikal ettirebilecek tek askeri gücün dünyanın jandarması olarak varlığını sürdürmesi için bu savaşı yapması gerekiyor. Dahası bugünün dünyasının merkez üssü olan *“Avrasya’da”,* bu mahalin fiziki merkezi olan Orta Asya ve Ortadoğu kesiminde yapması gerekiyor. Amerikan imparatorluğu rakiplerini uzak tutacak ve kendi iç zayıflıklarının üstesinden gelecekse, üin ve Rusya’nın ve ikinci bir boyut olarak da Asya’nın geri kalanı ve Avrupa bütünleşmesini engellemek, stratejik önceliktir. Bu arada, Amerika bu mevkiden rakiplerinin kabul ettiği veya kabul etmeye mecbur kaldığı ve son tahlilde dünya halklarının ödediği bir çeşit küresel* “rant”* elde etmektedir. 


*Sonsuz savaş bir “hata” değildi*

Değindiğimiz manada, Irak ve Afganistan işgalleri bir hata değildi. Bush, Cheney ve dostları birer Doktor Strangelove değillerdi. Rasyonel ve mantıklıydı. Bununla birlikte elde etmeyi tasarladıkları imkanlar, Pentagon Generalleri ve onların sözcüsü Colin Powell’ın daha önce işarettiği gibi, tatminkar değildi. 

Taktikler en iyi halde takribiydi (tekniğe dayalı, hızlı ve ucuz savaş, düşmanı kolayca imha edecekti). İlave olarak, saldırının eşzamanlılığı, çeşitli hedeflerin bulanıklaşmasını ve gerçek ve muhayyel düşmanlara (Filistinliler, Irak, Kuzey Kore, Hugo Chavez vb) odaklanma acziyetini birbirine karıştırdı. Bush projesi, bunlardan dolayı taktik düzeyde mağlubiyete uğradı ve elbette ki bu mağlubiyetler çok önemlidir ancak hikayenin sonu anlamına da gelmiyor. Obama bugün Washington’da, yeni bir haçlı seferine öncülük ediyor ve başında önceki yönetim sırasında marjinalleşen o aynı kişiler, aynı generaller var. Vakit diyorlar, ciddi olma vaktidir. 


*Yeni taktikler*

Maliyetsiz savaş efsanesine zaten hiçbir zaman inanmamış olan generaller bunun uzun ve zorlu bir savaş olacağını biliyorlar. Irak ve Afganistan’da askeri kuvvetin artırılmasının da (surge) gösterdiği üzere kara çarpışması gerekiyor. Irak savaşından alınan *“derslerden”* birine göre ülkenin sadece fiziki işgali yeterli değil, düşmanın *“kökünü zemininden kazımak”* da gerekiyor; bu ise nüfusu yaşadığı yerden kitlevi olarak çıkarmakla mümkün olabilir, tıpkı Fransa’nın Cezayir’de veya İngiltere’nin Malezya’da yaptığı gibi.* “Yeni”* sonsuz savaşın ana unsurları şunlar:

Kitlesel sivil ölümler (Sri Lanka ve şimdi de Pakistan’da olduğu gibi). *“üzgünüz, başka yol yok”* diyecek generaller: Balığı yakalamak için suyu yok etmek zorundasınız ve evet, buradaki su, halktır. İnsansız savaş uçakları, hava bombardımanları ve füzeler bunu icra etmiyor, görüş alanına giren herkesi vuran karadaki piyadeler yapıyor. Cenevre hak getire.

Böylesi çirkin bir savaş iki düzeyde icra edilebilir. İlki, teknolojik üstünlüğünü fakat aynı zamanda düşmanı istikrarsızlaştırmaya ve günün 24 saati düşmanı öldürmeye muktedir, ileri ve ölümcül *“özel birimleri”,* aşırı sert ve son derece ileri teçhizata sahip nispeten ufak muharebe güçlerini kullanacak olan Amerika’nın çektiği komuta, kontrol ve teknik düzeyi. İkincisi olarak, kitlesel tasfiye gibi acılı bir süreci yürütecek olan fiziki kara gücüne ihtiyaç var. Bu iş tercihen (Afganistan’da, Irak ve hatta Filistin’de kurulan *“yeni”* yerel ordulara veya Pakistan’daki gibi elden geçirilmiş* “eski”* ordulara) ikincil kuvvetlere havale edilecektir. 

Fiziki süreç ilerlerken buna koşut diğer bir hat’ta ise *“duvar örme”* olarak ifadelendirebileceğimiz kuşatma, çevreleme ve hapsetme var. Bunun labaratuarı elbette Filistin. Liderlerinin öldürülmesi yahut tasfiyesinden sonra halk kitlesi *“kendi başına”* bırakılmayacaktır çünkü yavaşça toparlanacak ve güçlerini inşa edeceklerdir. Açık hava temerküz kamplarına koyulmalıdırlar. Sonsuz savaşın mahalli düzeyde devamı, *“hedeflenen”* liderlerin öldürülmesi, sivil ve siyasi yapıların imhası, *“hukukun hakimiyetinden”* arta kalan her ne varsa sökülüp atılması, altyapının bakımsızlığa terki ve idari savsaklamadır. 

Kuşatmanın siyasi cenahında ise toplumun parçalara ayrılması, sosyal, etnik kültürel farklılıkların yeniden icat edilmesi yahut azdırılması, iki-üç veya dört etnik, dini ve hatta sosyal bölgeler oluşturmak, anlamsız *“seçimler”* ve *“parlamenter demokrasinin”* bulanık çerçevesi içerisinde herkesin herkesle savaşması var. Bunun labaratuarı da Irak’tı ve başka yerlerde tatbik edilmemişti. 


*Yeniden yapılandırma*

Lübnan’da, Gazze, Sri Lanka ve Afganistan’da şahit olduğumuz büyük ölçekli ve ölümcül saldırılar neyin yaklaşmakta olduğunu ilan ediyor. Ancak Amerika’nın geçeceği teste daha vakit var. şimdiye kadar yapılan savaşlar belirli bir yere kadar nispeten küçük kalır.

*“Gerçek”* karşılaşmalar İran, Pakistan ve hatta belkide Güney Avrupa’da (Kafkasya) olacaktır. Sonraki bir safhada Filipinler, Mısır gibi emanetçi ve kırılgan müttefiklere, Asya ve Afrika arasındaki* “kriz kuşağının”* parçası diğer ülkelere sıra gelecektir. 

Geminin dümenine Obama’nın geçmesi talimatını veren Amerikan seçkinleri muazzam bir meydan okumayla karşı karşıyalar. üeşitli düzeylerde eşanlı çalışmaları gerekiyor. Evvela ekonomik krizi *“zekice”* kullanmaları gerekli; toplumun ve ekonominin geniş çaplı yeniden yapılandırılması demektir bu; yani birikimi yeniden başlatmak için Keynesçiliğin bakiyelerini yok etmek, orta sınıfların suyunu çıkarmak. şüphesiz zor bir iş, ve bu aşamada *“fikirler savaşı”* devreye giriyor. 

Neoconların yanlış bir şekilde bir nevi *“Hıristiyan haçlı savaşı”* olarak tanımladıkları ham *“medeniyetler savaşını”* yeniden tanımlamaktan başka seçeneği yok Obama’nın. Bu yeni medeniyetler savaşı, Obama’nın Kahire konuşmasında açıkladığı üzere liberal modernite ile dar ve muhafazakar ulusçuluk arasındadır. Dünya ulusları Bush’un 2001 yılında *“ya bizimlesiniz (bugünkü anlamı liberal imparatorluk) ya da onlarla”* diyerek sunduğu iki seçenekten birinde karar vermek durumundalar. 


*İmparatorluk*

Amerika, bir diğer düzeyde, yakın müttefiklerini yani onlarca yıldır zaten teslimiyet gösteren ve Samir Amin’in üçlü grubun ufaklıkları olmayı kabul edenler dediği AB, Kanada, Japonya, Avustralya’yı *“disiplin”* altına almalıdır. Avrupa sağının ve aşırı sağının yeniden örgütlenmesi, sosyal demokrasinin kendini imha etmesi bütük stratejide önemli bir yere sahiptir. Aynı zamanda, BM’i bulunduğu hücreyle sınırlamak (Ban Ki Moon’a verilen görev budur) ve yarı-çoktaraflı bir aktör olarak NATO’ya* “kalkınma”* ve insani boyutları da katarak siyasi ve askeri sorunlarla ciddi bir şekilde ilgilenmeyi dayatmak bir diğer gerekliliktir. 

Amerika, G-20′nin ardında yatan yükselen güçleri kontrol etmeye ve en nihayet disiplin altına almaya teşebbüs etmezse bu tasarım tamama ermeyecektir. Eğer güney yarımkürede üretimin yerel yönetici sınıf lehine ve daha önemlisi Kuzeyin tekno-finans sınıfı faydasına yerelleştiği uluslararası yeni işbölümünde astlar / bağımlılar ve* “atölyeler”* olmayı kabul ederlerse, BRIC ve diğer ikincil güçler bir parça nimetlendirileceklerdir. Tabii ki tüm bu ikincil güçler (üin hariç, birazdan göreceğiz) müphemiyetle karşı karşıyalar, kendi ilerlemeleri ve kendilerine güven ile emperyalist zincirde küçük bir halka olma arasında yarılmış haldedirler. Buna, yönetici sınıfların, halk yığınları tarafından devrilme korkusunu da ilave edin (Hatırlayın, Fransız burjuvazisi 1930′larda *“Hitler, Halk Cephesinden yeğdir”* derdi). 


*üin’in ikilemleri*

üapı, tarihi ve kaynaklarıyla üin ayrı bir yere sahiptir. Uzun vadede zaman onun lehine. üin’i dünyanın ekonomik merkezi olarak ilan eden tahminler, hızın arttığını söylüyor. Aynı zamanda, üin devleti ve yönetici sınıfı sağlam görünüyor, hiç değilse nispeten. 

üevre, ihraç pazarlarına bağımlılık, sınır kontrolleri, sosyal ve ulusal huzursuzluk vb sorunlu alanlar yok değil. Kolay bir iş olmayacak. Ama yine de üin bir dünya gücü olarak ayağa kalkıyor. İlk olarak pazarları ve kaynakları güvenceye almak için; ikinci olarak da İmparatorluktan yönelen gerçek tehditlere ( muhayyel değil) karşı kendisini savunmak için. 

Askeri güce yaptığı yatırım etkileyici. Bununla birlikte, üin ve Amerika’nın askeri güçleri arasındaki uçurum gelecek on yıllar boyunca etkileyeci düzeyde kalmayı sürdürecek. Dolayısıyla üin nezdinde *“oyun”* son derece basit: Zaman kazanmak, karşılaşmayı geciktirmek ve dolayısıyla da Amerika’ya bir nevi uzlaşma teklif etmek. 

İran ve Kuzey Kore’ye karşı saldırıları engellemek için hummalı bir çabaya girmesinin kanıtladığı üzere her ne kadar askeri dürtüsünü azaltmaya çalışıyorsa da üin, anlaşmanın bir parçası olarak, Amerika’nın hegemonyasını pekiştirme teşebbüslerine doğrudan engel çıkarmıyor. Diğer yandan, ekonomik nüfuzunun arttığı dünyanın pek çok bölgesinde, özellikle Asya’da, Afrika ve Güney Amerika’da, Hegemona karşı durması gerekiyor. Bu çelişki zamanın en büyük meydan okumasıdır. 


*Hegemon karşıtı kuvvetler*

Sadece yönetici sınıf çevrelerinde değil entelektüel dünyada da gördüğümüz analitik zayıflıklardan birisi, temel sınıf kırılmalarının yok sayılmasıdır. İster taktik ister stratejik olsun, seçkinler arasındaki çelişkiler birbirinden çok farklı değil: Hükmedilenler dahil tüm sosyal grupları ihtiva eden daha büyük bir karşılaşmanın parçasıdır. Yapısal krizler belirli bir noktada denetim dışına çıkar ve nihayet parçalanmaya yol veririr. Böyle olmasının sebebi yalnızca seçkiler hakim olamadıkları için değil, insanlar onların hakimiyetini reddettiğinden dolayıdır da (Troçki). Böylesi kırılmaların yaşandığı nadir anlarda, devrim ihtimali görünür olur. 

Doğrusu, mevcut kriz emperyalistler arası çelişkilerin yanısıra Amerikan imparatorluğu ve yükselen güçler arasındaki çatışmaların da sonucudur. Vietnam’da, Angola’daki isyancı köylüler, emperyalist yapılanmayı parçalayabilmişlerdi. Filistin’de, Lübnan ve Irak’ta bugün direniş savaşçıları aynı işi yapıyor. 

Direniş başlı başına yeterli değildir. Vietnamlılar kazandılar çünkü hegemonya karşıtı bir projeleri vardı; bu proje halkın Amerika’ya karşı muhalefet etmesine, onlarca yıl direniş sergilemelerine ve savaş sırasında toplumlarını yeniden yapılandırmalarına imkan vermişti. 

Belli ki Amerika karşıtı hareketlerde şu an bu kapasite yok. O halde bu kapasite, demokratik sol ve sosyal hareketlerden devşirilebilir ki Dünya Sosyal Forum’unun gündemi budur. 

Başka bir deyişle, hem seçkinler için hem de halk hareketleri için fırsatlar anı olarak görülen mevcut krizin şümullü, gerçekçi ve sağlam bir tahlilini yapmalı, hasımlar kampındaki zayıf halkaları teşhis etmeliyiz. Acil, kısa vade nihai eylemleri uzun vadeli yapısal değişimlerle birleştirerek savaşlarımıza başlamalıyız. 

*Pierre Beaudet*

Dünya Bülteni için çeviren: M.Alpaslan Balcı

(28.06.2009 / yenidenergenekon.com'dan)

----------

